# 8v steering wheel on 8p



## fernandoyoung (Sep 19, 2014)

ok guys, i'm new, but i've been reading posts here for a while already and always found my questions so i didnt need to register.
but couldnt find this so i'm asking now.

i purchased a fbmfsw from 8v and i'm trying to retrofit on my 8p3.
today trying to assemble, realized the harness connector from the airbag was not fitting...

is there a way to make it work?
do you know if its worth to try to repin the connector from the harness, or if there is a way to replace the G85.

please tell me someone knows about this, or has already done this mod.

thanks in advance

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*2016 edit!! the correct way to get it working, full guide*

Ok, here is an edit with everything learned in this thread thanks by the contribution of everyone from several forums.
In order to achive the knowledge to do this, several parts had to be bought and learn from mistakes.

this is how the original steering wheel looked like



and this is how it looks with the upgrade



here working 100% functional, error free



First of all, you must know if your steering module and slip ring is multifunction compatible.
a 'HIGHLINE' steering wheel module and slip ring are needed, check if you already have these with VCDS>16 steering wheel

from 2006-2008- module 8P0 953 549 F
from 2009-2012- module 8p0 953 549 K
slipring- 1K0 959 653 D

Then, the installation process is exactly the same as switching any other steering wheel for our car, there’s a bunch of threads of that in the forum, BUT in this case the idea was to use the FBSW from the 8V that was something not done before since it was from a newer car and it might not work… anyways a bunch of other newer audis come with the ‘same’ steering wheel which has the same looks as all the post 2012 cars (S4, S5, S6, etc)

But there is an issue, there are two of this kind of steering wheels with the same look, 8V and 8K. The difference is in the multifunction buttons, and the type of communications they use with the ECU




-8V steering wheel, comes with LIN2.0 highline buttons, and Single Stage airbag.
-8K steering wheel, comes with LIN1.3 lowline buttons, and Dual Stage airbag.

Our 8P cars come with LIN1.3 steering module, so 8V steering wheel buttons WONT WORK.
So in that case it’s just easier and recommended to buy the 8K steering wheel since its plug and play.


Moving further to the airbag part, some 8P come with single stage (as I’ve read its from the older ones, until 2007 or something like that) and some are dual stage (from 2008 and on)

In that case:
-If your car is from 2005-2007, get the 8V airbag (because of single stage)
-If your car is from 2008-2012, get the 8K airbag (because of dual stage)

If you get to buy the 8K airbag, you need to re-pin the wires in order to make all the multifunctions to work. Here is a little diagram of how the original 8P, 8V and 8K wiring is, and how you need to re pin your 8K airbag to make it work (sorry if it is in Spanish, you’ll understand it)



IF YOU MISTAKENLY ALREADY BOUGHT THE 8V STEERING WHEEL
It’s not everything lost!! (I’ve been through it, and fixed it)

You need to buy the lowline buttons from the 8K steering wheel, the code is 4L0951523E, and it can be purchased here: http://www.cars-equipment.com/www/en/shop/audi/oem-4l0951523e-audi-a4a5s5q7-steering-wheel/ , you can chose either DSG option for paddle shift compatible or without them. 
ONCE YOU DO THIS, it will be the same as having the 8K steering wheel, and everything should be working fine.

ONE IMPORTANT THING. DON’T TRY TO USE A SINGLE STAGE AIRBAG INTO A DUAL STAGE, AND VICEVERSA!! If you bought the wrong airbag, I recommend you to sell it, and for the same price, get the right one.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

fernandoyoung said:


> ok guys, i'm new, but i've been reading posts here for a while already and always found my questions so i didnt need to register.
> but couldnt find this so i'm asking now.
> 
> i purchased a fbmfsw from 8v and i'm trying to retrofit on my 8p3.
> ...


I don't know about the 8V steering wheel, but I did a full MFSW retrofit onto my car. I had to buy a separate wiring harness in addition to the steering wheel. Here's the link to the thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6944895-DIY-Full-MFSW-with-Paddle-Shift-Retrofit

A couple of things: Did the airbag come with the 8V wheel, or is it from your original steering wheel? If it came with the new one, is there an older gen airbag that will fit? If you have pics of what you're talking about, I might be able to help.


----------



## fernandoyoung (Sep 19, 2014)

npace said:


> I don't know about the 8V steering wheel, but I did a full MFSW retrofit onto my car. I had to buy a separate wiring harness in addition to the steering wheel. Here's the link to the thread:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6944895-DIY-Full-MFSW-with-Paddle-Shift-Retrofit
> 
> A couple of things: Did the airbag come with the 8V wheel, or is it from your original steering wheel? If it came with the new one, is there an older gen airbag that will fit? If you have pics of what you're talking about, I might be able to help.


thanks npace,
this exactly was my guide and inspiration to upgrade my steeringwheel, but foolish me... i took the wrong steering wheel i think.
i wanted it also for the paddle shifts, and specially these ones from the 8v that were bigger, but didnt know it was not gonna fit :/

currently in my car i have the exact same steeringwheel and airbag as you 
http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b542/nbpace/2014-03-31_13-21-01_117_zpsb8243efa.jpg

and this is the one i purchased.
http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc65/scooterperu/10711753_10154639612275230_1491880971_n.jpg
http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc65/scooterperu/10514966_10154639612220230_1597302746_n.jpg


the harness on the new one has just one detonator, compared to the old one that has two, and that is my main problem and worry about re-pinning the cable, because probably it wont work and its a risk.

thats why i'm thinking changing all the clockspring, that probably might work.

all ideas and opinions are welcomed and helpful!

thanks again


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I cant contribute anything useful in here.. I just wanted to add that GOD DAMNIT I'm upgrading my wheel next year. The new wheels look and feel so nice :heart:


----------



## fernandoyoung (Sep 19, 2014)

BeeAlk said:


> I cant contribute anything useful in here.. I just wanted to add that GOD DAMNIT I'm upgrading my wheel next year. The new wheels look and feel so nice :heart:


i knoooooow!! thats why i really want to fit this in the car, somehow! and the fact that i actually have the wheel in my hands makes me wanna have it way more!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

fernandoyoung said:


> thanks npace,
> this exactly was my guide and inspiration to upgrade my steeringwheel, but foolish me... i took the wrong steering wheel i think.
> i wanted it also for the paddle shifts, and specially these ones from the 8v that were bigger, but didnt know it was not gonna fit :/
> 
> ...



So the connector doesn't fit into the clockspring? If that's the case, I think I have more bad news for you. You can't change the clockspring without replacing the steering control module. If you do that, you're getting into a potential issue with the canbus system. I recommend you sell that wheel and get a FBSW from something that's a direct fit. I'm not saying that it's impossible, but it sounds like the cost won't be worth it.


----------



## fernandoyoung (Sep 19, 2014)

npace said:


> So the connector doesn't fit into the clockspring? If that's the case, I think I have more bad news for you. You can't change the clockspring without replacing the steering control module. If you do that, you're getting into a potential issue with the canbus system. I recommend you sell that wheel and get a FBSW from something that's a direct fit. I'm not saying that it's impossible, but it sounds like the cost won't be worth it.


****, i was afraid for something like that.
something like this one, and sounds like a pain in the ass...
http://audiforum.us/threads/idiots-guide-to-mfsw-install-everything-you-want-to-know.4672/

this fbsw was so nice  such a pitty...


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

fernandoyoung said:


> ****, i was afraid for something like that.
> something like this one, and sounds like a pain in the ass...
> http://audiforum.us/threads/idiots-guide-to-mfsw-install-everything-you-want-to-know.4672/
> 
> this fbsw was so nice  such a pitty...


Again, I'm not saying it can't be done. I realize that there are a few more functions on the wheel itself, but why not get an 8P S3 steering wheel? Those are known to fit and have pretty much everything you're looking for.


----------



## fernandoyoung (Sep 19, 2014)

npace said:


> Again, I'm not saying it can't be done. I realize that there are a few more functions on the wheel itself, but why not get an 8P S3 steering wheel? Those are known to fit and have pretty much everything you're looking for.


yup i get it . i bought this one as mistake (more confusion than mistake), and bought it when i was in the States, now i'm back at home in Peru, and its gonna be a pain in the ass to get the 8p s3 mfsw, but i'll find out a way to buy one.
shipping it is not a great idea because they make you pay a crapload of taxes and **** like that.

i'll find a way out on this. i'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## fernandoyoung (Sep 19, 2014)

here's an update of what i've been trying to do.

tried to re-pin the conector, using my old airbag housing for the cable.
it was super difficult to get the cables out, but at the end got it all safe.

found out what was each cable for, and placed each of the new cables on the old housing in the position they were meant to.
So, by then everything was "ok"
i left the airbag for the end so i didnt plug those yet.

































now, plug it on the clockspring and connect the vagcom and try to set the coding.

my original coding was 0010012, and according to vagcom, the new steering wheel should be 0012112 (because of adding the mfsw and triptronic), BUT then the error pops up "Code rejected error 31: Request out of range"

so i think the problem is the Control Module, that is not made to work with multifunctions, or is there something i need to modify somewhere,
can someone help me with that?

since now the cable is supposed to be the same as the old one i thought plugging it was gonna work fine, but it doesnt.

here is the scan of my steering wheel:

Tuesday,23,September,2014,14:42:26:37920
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.2 (x64)

Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 953 549 DB HW: 1K0 953 549 DB
Component and/or Version: J0527 037 0070
Software Coding: 0010012
Work Shop Code: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 75EA01A21C5516B6B81-8020
No fault code found.

since unplugging the pins from the housing was so hard and i already had to leave, i decided to keep the wheel placed without any connection other than the horn for some days till i go back to the mechanic. this is how it looks like.


----------



## fernandoyoung (Sep 19, 2014)

anyone?
is my problem the module control? in that case, whats the module control i need,
i've been looking on ross-tech and and there is a HUGE list of modules with different types, softwares, lines, versions, etc.

mine was a 'midline' so as i far as i read, midlines dont allow multifunction.

1k0953549-DB is type 2, sw 0070, midline and doesnt show any 'LIN' version.

do i need to look for another module with the same specs, just 'highline'? i am a little confused and need some help.
if that is the case i mentioned above, i cant find cuz all the type2/sw 0070 that are highline, have LIN version 1.3

what is the regular module number that comes with most of the 2010 8p with MFSW (btw my car is an 8p sportback 2010 1.4tfsi)

HEEEELP


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

cant help on that one, but that steering wheel looks gorgeous......... 

Where in Peru? I am in Iquique, Chile. I was in Tacna for the fiestas patrias weekend


----------



## mfractal (May 16, 2005)

subscribed for updates.

i personally thing the 8V wheel is much nicer than the 8P ones.

If this can be done i'll be all over it!


----------



## fernandoyoung (Sep 19, 2014)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> cant help on that one, but that steering wheel looks gorgeous.........
> 
> Where in Peru? I am in Iquique, Chile. I was in Tacna for the fiestas patrias weekend


Buenaa!! en Lima, saludos!!



mfractal said:


> subscribed for updates.
> 
> i personally thing the 8V wheel is much nicer than the 8P ones.
> 
> If this can be done i'll be all over it!


indeed it is!!

Thank you guys!! lets cross the fingers to make this mod able to everyone!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I've done a little research on this, and here is what I think: You need an airbag harness off of a round 8p wheel, because that already has a single detonator. Then you'll probably need to re-wire as above. But..... here's the sticking point: you probably only have 8 inputs on your steering control module: 2 for the detonators, 1 for up-shift, one for downshift, one for radio volume, one for radio channels, one for voice activation, and one for bluetooth. That's all the 8p models came with. You *might* be able to make it work with an 8v control module and clockspring. But..... my inclination is to believe that it will not be recognized by the can-bus. My advice is to either settle for an 8p wheel, or sell your car and buy an 8v. Sorry. Unless you have tons of cash, I really don't see how this conversion is worth the cost. Just my opinion.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Me gusta la caja china ! :beer: 

I wanted to see this work .. but too dangerous to mess so much with the airbags connectors and suff. peace


----------



## fernandoyoung (Sep 19, 2014)

npace said:


> I've done a little research on this, and here is what I think: You need an airbag harness off of a round 8p wheel, because that already has a single detonator. Then you'll probably need to re-wire as above. But..... here's the sticking point: you probably only have 8 inputs on your steering control module: 2 for the detonators, 1 for up-shift, one for downshift, one for radio volume, one for radio channels, one for voice activation, and one for bluetooth. That's all the 8p models came with. You *might* be able to make it work with an 8v control module and clockspring. But..... my inclination is to believe that it will not be recognized by the can-bus. My advice is to either settle for an 8p wheel, or sell your car and buy an 8v. Sorry. Unless you have tons of cash, I really don't see how this conversion is worth the cost. Just my opinion.


ok, in case i buy the right steering wheel. what else do i have to buy? because i still need a control module for multifunction right?
does anyone know what is the right module i need, cuz there are a looooot of variables


----------



## fernandoyoung (Sep 19, 2014)

yesterday i was checking random a3 on instagram, and found this!! someone posted a picture of one 8P with the same steering wheel, so this mod HAS to be possible! :O it gave me some hope on this


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

That 1.4 tfsi comes with manual tranny? Just curious. Well i would like to get the same steering wheel. If not the s3 fbsw


----------



## fernandoyoung (Sep 19, 2014)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> That 1.4 tfsi comes with manual tranny? Just curious. Well i would like to get the same steering wheel. If not the s3 fbsw


here, i've only seen DSG yet, but as far as i know, theres 6speed manual on the 1.4tfsi


----------



## HUFset (Oct 8, 2008)

fernandoyoung said:


> here's an update of what i've been trying to do.
> 
> tried to re-pin the conector, using my old airbag housing for the cable.
> it was super difficult to get the cables out, but at the end got it all safe.


How did you un pin this connector? I pulled the pink secondary barrier and inserted a wide staple into the front of the connector slot. This releases one side of the pin, but the pin only pulls out of the connector halfway. I tried sticking something in the back. What is the secret? Please help Fernando!:banghead:


----------



## TheKeywork (Jul 19, 2015)

Bump, because this is an awesome project! And honestly, someone had to be the first to figure it out. Keep it going and do a write up once it's working!!


----------



## fernandoyoung (Sep 19, 2014)

TheKeywork said:


> Bump, because this is an awesome project! And honestly, someone had to be the first to figure it out. Keep it going and do a write up once it's working!!


sorry i havent been active lately here. its been long

for all you, i've managed to get everything working, but it was not as expected at first, because i bought most of the stuff wrong so had to re buy lots of things but i finally know how's done quickly.

i sold my old A3 with that steering wheel and bought an S3, which i also upgraded with this steering wheel again within any issues and its 100% functional

this was my original S3 flat bottom



and this is how it looks with the upgrade



here working 100% functional, error free


----------



## fernandoyoung (Sep 19, 2014)

*the final installation guide*

Ok, here is an edit with everything learned in this thread thanks by the contribution of everyone from several forums.
In order to achive the knowledge to do this, several parts had to be bought and learn from mistakes.

First of all, you must know if your steering module and slip ring is multifunction compatible.
a 'HIGHLINE' steering wheel module and slip ring are needed, check if you already have these with VCDS>16 steering wheel

from 2006-2008- module 8P0 953 549 F
from 2009-2012- module 8p0 953 549 K
slipring- 1K0 959 653 D

Then, the installation process is exactly the same as switching any other steering wheel for our car, there’s a bunch of threads of that in the forum, BUT in this case the idea was to use the FBSW from the 8V that was something not done before since it was from a newer car and it might not work… anyways a bunch of other newer audis come with the ‘same’ steering wheel which has the same looks as all the post 2012 cars (S4, S5, S6, etc)

But there is an issue, there are two of this kind of steering wheels with the same look, 8V and 8K. The difference is in the multifunction buttons, and the type of communications they use with the ECU




-8V steering wheel, comes with LIN2.0 highline buttons, and Single Stage airbag.
-8K steering wheel, comes with LIN1.3 lowline buttons, and Dual Stage airbag.

Our 8P cars come with LIN1.3 steering module, so 8V steering wheel buttons WONT WORK.
So in that case it’s just easier and recommended to buy the 8K steering wheel since its plug and play.


Moving further to the airbag part, some 8P come with single stage (as I’ve read its from the older ones, until 2007 or something like that) and some are dual stage (from 2008 and on)

In that case:
-If your car is from 2005-2007, get the 8V airbag (because of single stage)
-If your car is from 2008-2012, get the 8K airbag (because of dual stage)

If you get to buy the 8K airbag, you need to re-pin the wires in order to make all the multifunctions to work. Here is a little diagram of how the original 8P, 8V and 8K wiring is, and how you need to re pin your 8K airbag to make it work (sorry if it is in Spanish, you’ll understand it)



IF YOU MISTAKENLY ALREADY BOUGHT THE 8V STEERING WHEEL
It’s not everything lost!! (I’ve been through it, and fixed it)

You need to buy the lowline buttons from the 8K steering wheel, the code is 4L0951523E, and it can be purchased here: http://www.cars-equipment.com/www/en/shop/audi/oem-4l0951523e-audi-a4a5s5q7-steering-wheel/ , you can chose either DSG option for paddle shift compatible or without them. 
ONCE YOU DO THIS, it will be the same as having the 8K steering wheel, and everything should be working fine.

ONE IMPORTANT THING. DON’T TRY TO USE A SINGLE STAGE AIRBAG INTO A DUAL STAGE, AND VICEVERSA!! If you bought the wrong airbag, I recommend you to sell it, and for the same price, get the right one.


----------



## fernandoyoung (Sep 19, 2014)

HUFset said:


> How did you un pin this connector? I pulled the pink secondary barrier and inserted a wide staple into the front of the connector slot. This releases one side of the pin, but the pin only pulls out of the connector halfway. I tried sticking something in the back. What is the secret? Please help Fernando!:banghead:


its quite hard to undo the conector, you can grind down a clip or a tiny flat head screwdriver and fit it on the little hole over the pins, there are some vids in youtube showing how to do it


----------



## HUFset (Oct 8, 2008)

fernandoyoung said:


> its quite hard to undo the conector, you can grind down a clip or a tiny flat head screwdriver and fit it on the little hole over the pins, there are some vids in youtube showing how to do it


I got them to come half-way out. It was almost as if there was a secondary barrier even though I already pulled the pink barrier from the connector. It just wouldn't fully come out. I felt a release in each pin and then each would stop moving right when they should have come out of the connector. I ended up cutting the wires.


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

I have a 2006 so the 8V is good for me because it is single stage right? Do I still have to replace the buttons or is it possible to make it work with the stock ones


----------



## fernandoyoung (Sep 19, 2014)

gammerx said:


> I have a 2006 so the 8V is good for me because it is single stage right? Do I still have to replace the buttons or is it possible to make it work with the stock ones


before buying anything, undo the airbag on your wheel (you dont need to disconnect the battery since you wont remove the connector), and check if your airbag is single or double stage.

if its single stage airbag, buy the 8V
if its double stage airbag, buy the 8k and correct the position of the pins

if you havent bought the wheel already, *get the 8K wheel*, it will be cheaper than buying the 8V and the buttons, because there's no way to get the buttons working, they use a different software language so theyre not compatible.

in the case you bought the wheel already and wanna make it work, just get the buttons.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well this is just awesome, all the way back from 2014! lol 

Jesus, I just realized I have been around this forum since 2012 now... Long gone are the memories of my Mk4 forum days... thankfully.


----------



## larbel (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi guys, I know this is an old thread, but I'm doing something along the line here so figured couldn't hurt to ask... I have a FL 8V S3 steering coming my way for my PFL 8V S3 sedan, as you should already figured, I'll have problem with the buttons. From what I've gathered so far, the drop down menu button would not work, I think it's conflicting with one of the wiper button. Where did you guys get the wiring map from? I really want to get this to work and if only I have the FL 8V S3 map... Any advise or suggestion would be great, thanks!!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

fernandoyoung said:


> before buying anything, undo the airbag on your wheel (you dont need to disconnect the battery since you wont remove the connector), and check if your airbag is single or double stage.
> 
> if its single stage airbag, buy the 8V
> if its double stage airbag, buy the 8k and correct the position of the pins
> ...



Fernando, aun tienes el FBSW del S3? estoy en Iquique, norte de Chile, pero si me la puedes vender voy a Lima en mi A3. saludos


----------



## fernandoyoung (Sep 19, 2014)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Fernando, aun tienes el FBSW del S3? estoy en Iquique, norte de Chile, pero si me la puedes vender voy a Lima en mi A3. saludos


 disculpa que recién leo esto.
no entro mucho a este foro, normalmente estoy en audi-sport.net... 

el timon que tenía se lo vendí a un amigo porque su S3 venía con el trispoke redondo  disculpa.
justo hace 2 semanas estuve en santiago por casi 3 semanas


----------



## XPepino (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello
I have Audi A3 8P 2003 (with older wheel and older Airbag):

Like on this picture









Do you have connections from old airbag to newest one and what I have to change to use new wheel from Audi A4 8K to old one ?
I know i have to replace Steering wheel control unit.

Thank you for help.
Regards
Tomas


----------



## RadA3 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi guys I just got a 2010 Audi A3 and it comes with the 4 spoke steering wheel. It is the base model so it doesn't have any buttons on the steering wheel. I know it comes with a dual stage airbag but I would like to get the new TT flat bottom steering wheel that comes with a single stage airbag:










I see the conversion from Single stage to Dual stage explained here and I would like to know if anybody has done a conversion from a dual stage to one of the newer single stage airbags. I'm only interested in retrofitting the airbag, I don't care about the buttons.

Thanks for your help!


----------

